# Kostenloses Bildbearbeitungsprogramm



## Zocker15xD (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand ein gutes Gratis-Bildbearbeitungsprogramm empfehlen, das relativ leicht zu bedienen ist?
Ich habe z.B. schon von GIMP gehört...hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Danke.
Zocker15xD


----------



## Onlinestate (5. Februar 2012)

Gimp ist schon gut, nur nicht leicht zu bedienen. Mit etwas Einarbeitung meiner Meinung nach aber mit Abstand das beste kostenlose Bildbearbeitungsprogramm.

Gibt auch Dinger wie Paint.Net, welche einfach zu bedienen sind aber nicht an die Fähigkeiten von Gimp oder Photoshop rankommen. Man muss aber sagen, dass das gar nicht das Ziel ist.


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. Februar 2012)

GIMP.
Aber da du ja student(oder 15) bist würde ich die 200€ aufbringen für ne photoshop student version, wenn du so etwas öfter nutzen willst.


----------



## th_h_hexley (5. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand ein gutes Gratis-Bildbearbeitungsprogramm empfehlen, das relativ leicht zu bedienen ist?
> Ich habe z.B. schon von GIMP gehört...hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
> ...



Es kommt drauf an, was du tun willst. Wenn du einfach nur Photos etwas nachbearbeiten willst, reicht z.B. Picasa.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2012)

Ich nutze gerne Paintnet, da man da sehr einfach auch Dinge übermalen oder auschneiden usw. kann.

Was ich vermisse sind Dinge wie zB einen Bereich markieren/auschneiden und den dann drehen zu können.


----------



## hifumi (6. Februar 2012)

GIMP ist praktisch die Open Source Variante von Photoshop und kann die meisten Sachen die Photoshop auch kann. Ich glaube es gibt auch eine Menge extra Plugins mit denen man das ganze noch erweitern kann. Das Interface und "Gefühl" ist ein wenig anders, aber das ist Gewöhnungssache.
Schwer zu bedienen ist es auch nicht. Es hängt halt davon ab was man vorhat. Aber für alles was über ganz einfache Basissachen hinaus geht ist es schon sinnvoll, sich ein wenig mit Layern und Masken und so zu beschäftigen. Das sind Dinge die man in jedem Grafikprogramm wieder findet und die eigentlich immer fast gleich funktionieren.

Ich wette, bei Youtube mal nach "Gimp Tutorial" Suchen ergibt auch eine Menge Einführungsvideos.

Aber ich finde echt nicht, dass es sich für den Nicht-professionellen Bereich lohnt sich Photoshop anzuschaffen.
Wenn man aber z.B. ein Tablet kauft ist oft auch sowas wie Photoshop Elements dabei, die abgespeckte Version. Ansonsten kann man von den ganzen Programmen auch Trial Versionen runterladen. Die haben den ganzen Funktionsumfang, aber man hat keine Lizenz, d.h. man darf es nicht kommerziell verwenden. Für den Eigengebrauch aber vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. Februar 2012)

Ok, danke schonmal.  Ich schau mir jetzt mal Gimp an, und wenns zu kompliziert wird, dann guck inch mir mal die Alternativen an.



quaaaaaak schrieb:


> GIMP.
> Aber da du ja student(oder 15) bist würde ich die 200€ aufbringen für ne photoshop student version, wenn du so etwas öfter nutzen willst.





Nee, das würde sich nicht lohnen. Ich brauch sowas wirklich nur ganz selten für ein paar Fotomontagen oder sowas in der Art.
(btw Die 15 in meinem Benutzernamen hat nichts mit meinem wirklichen Alter zu tun )


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Februar 2012)

Für einfache Bearbeitung verwende ich immer *PhotoFiltre*:
PhotoFiltre - Download - CHIP Online

Gibt seit kurzem die neue Version 7


----------



## Ipko (7. Februar 2012)

Kann dir ebenfalls Photofiltre 7 ans Herz legen.
Für mich vollkommen ausreichend für jegliche Bildbearbeitungen.
Mit Photoshop kenn ich mich sonso zuwenig aus.


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Februar 2012)

Hmm, das Photofiltre sieht auch gut aus und sieht vor allem so aus als ob es leicht zu bedienen wäre.


----------



## chiubiu (7. Februar 2012)

Also ich kann Paint.Net auch sehr empfehlen. Es ist sehr einfach zu bedienen und kann man doch ordentliche Dinge damit machen. Denn es hat auch diese Ebenen, Zauberstab, Filter etc wie z.B. Photoshop o.ä. Und es gibt auch viele Plugins dazu... GIMP war mir etwas zu umfangreich - für die paar Dinge die ich brauche reicht Paint.Net...Ich kanns empfehlen


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Februar 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank. Noch ne kleine Frage: Wenn ich ne Bildschirmkopie mache, kann man die ja nur in Word öffnen. Gibts ne Möglichkeit, den Screenshot einzeln als Datei zu speichern?


----------



## hifumi (7. Februar 2012)

Meinst du mit Bildschirmkopie die Druck Taste, neben F12?
Das kannst du dann mit Strg + V in einem Grafikprogramm einfügen und z.B. als Datei speichern.


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Februar 2012)

Ja meine ich. Alles klar, danke.


----------



## quaaaaaak (7. Februar 2012)

Oder du machst einfach mit einem Programm einen Screenshot, Fraps z.b.


----------

